

Nintendo 3DS Emulator that can boot OoT3D - jzelinskie
https://github.com/citra-emu/citra

======
jzelinskie
Video of it running the game:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYukdJam6gk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYukdJam6gk)

